# Fry



## Fishygirlie09 (Jul 31, 2006)

1) What type of Fish lay live babies that can swim when born or are there any. I am new at breedin and have no clue what to buy.
2) When is the right time to tank a preg. fish out of the tank and put them in like a 1 gallon to lay eggs or babies.
3) what is normal breedin age for fish


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

1) Livebearers, which include Mollys, Platys and Guppys (and Swordtails).

2) 1 gallon is very small to raise a bunch of fry. I took mine out to a separate tank one day before but also put her plants in and backdrop so she felt at home. Only difference was the gravel and the filter.

3) Most fish can breed from a few months old.


----------



## Fishygirlie09 (Jul 31, 2006)

well we have a 10 gallon but we dont have anywhere to put it right now (we are working on that) so would that be better than the one gallon. We dont have very good luck at getting the to live, but i am still working on getting a system up and going.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bigger is almost always better


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

It's my first time raising platy fry and I'm doing very well. Livebearers are the easiest to raise because they basically come out a month old and can eat most fry foods (whether they will take a liking to them is another story). Microworms are the easiest live food to give at first IMO.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Even crushed up flake food is good. Just make it into a powder


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Did someone say "Fry"??


----------

